# Tommy,Need some advice.



## Guest (Jan 19, 2018)

I'd like to make a serious attempt at field casting at this point. I have two of your rods, a13' 6-10 and a 13' 8-12. Taking your advice of focusing on the ground cast as a foundation for distance casting form,which rod should I start with to get into "the swing of things". All advice is greatly appreciated.
Sam


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I ain't Tommy

Watch Tommy's videos on YouTube ... start with the rod ounce rod using six ounces so that loads the rod properly


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

CD,

Either rod will do a good job for you. The 8-12 is basically 20% more powerful through the midsection and tip.

The best choice will depend on a few factors;

1 - which sinker weight will you chose?
2 - which reel will you choose?
3 - How much power are you generating?

By design (stiffer tip) the 8-12 should do a little better OTG if you can get it loaded. It is an easy rod to load so that may not be an issue.

Try this, Find a field, take both rods out with you. Hit 5 measured casts with the 6-10 (figure the average) and then 5 casts with the 8-12 (figure the average). This will go a long way toward giving you the answer.

Tommy


----------

